# When to start the next FET after BFN with FET!!!



## pam03 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi all,
I tested BFN on 15dpt this month and my AF is here with a bang  ...
Any one has any idea about the danger of starting another FET right away have on my health...
I would have to start today with Progynova from the first day of AF which is from today.. I am lil worried about the effects of Progynova and Cyclogest continuosly for 2 cycles.... 
(I had FET on 20 oct, BFN on 6th Nov, Progynova and Utrogest stopped on 6th . AF on 10th nov..)


Regards and best wishes
Pam


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

hi,
Never had fet but could you call your clinic and ask for advice? your doc should be able to answer . Or maybe the nurses know what doctors advise.
Personnally I would wait another cycle or 2.
Otherwise if you look at posts of women on FF some of them indicate in their signature what treatment they had and when. Maybe you could compare a few and see what the time frame is in general.
Future Mummy


----------



## pam03 (Oct 27, 2006)

hi futuremommy,
Thank you for ur advice. my doc says its ok... but i am just lil uneasy.. and wondering if anyone has done such a thing.....
Waiting is killing me, and going straight for another round of meds makes me wonder if i will have future medical problems from the meds..... i am waiting for my DH to return home from work and speak to him abt it and untill then i will look through the messages here and  i hope i will get some advice here from ppl who have gone thru similar situations.

Regards,
Pam


----------

